# Magic Lantern Alpha 3 Available for the EOS 5D Mark III



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 27, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/11/magic-lantern-alpha-3-available-for-the-eos-5d-mark-iii/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/11/magic-lantern-alpha-3-available-for-the-eos-5d-mark-iii/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>From Magic Lantern


</strong>A busy week for the folks at Magic Lantern. First they <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/11/magic-lantern-team-hacks-the-canon-eos-m/" target="_blank">hack the EOS-M</a>, now they have made available the alpha 3 version of the 5D Mark III firmware.</p>
<p><strong>The following feature detail is from a1ex from the Magic Lantern team


</strong>The most important change is a card test executed at startup. My 16GB (Kingston 266x) card has problems, and I’m trying to diagnose the issue: maybe it’s just my card, or maybe it’s related to this. If the test fails on your camera, please report.</p>
<p>There are also a few handy tweaks:</p>
<ul>
<li>Histogram and waveform moved to bottom</li>
<li>New experimental display for focus peaking (extreme sharpness)</li>
<li>16:9 bars for anamorphic preview</li>
<li>Focus box moves faster (not yet customizable)</li>
<li>After taking a picture and pressing Zoom In right away, you can scroll through pictures</li>
<li>Saturation boost when adjusting white balance</li>
<li>Warnings for bad settings (e.g. if you set picture quality to JPEG instead of RAW by mistake)</li>
<li>Dim the red LED while recording (make it less distracting)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://bitbucket.org/hudson/magic-lantern/downloads/magiclantern-5D3.113.Alpha3.zip" target="_blank">Download Alpha 3 for the 5D Mark III</a> | <a href="http://www.magiclantern.fm/whats-new/104-releases/143-second-alpha-for-5d-mark-iii" target="_blank">Visit Magic Lantern</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## cliffwang (Nov 27, 2012)

I believe ML for 5D3 is only for ML supporter. I don't know if that's okay to put the download link here for everyone.


----------



## mtavel (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone can download and run ML. It's free! 

Of course, they would like for people to support the ML team through donations (developers have to eat too!) but they are not required.


----------

